# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Ενισχυτης ιστου και τροφοδοτικο !

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! θα ηθελα καποιος να μου εξηγησει σε μια επιγεια εγκατασταση TV ποιος ο ρολος του ενισχυτη ιστου και ποιος του τροφοδοτικου ; γινεται σε καποια εγκατασταση να παραλειψεις καποιο απο τα δυο ; Σε μια κεντρικη εγκατασταση ας πουμε για αρκετες τηλεορασεις μπορεις να μην συνδεσεις τον ενισχυτη ιστου ;

----------


## ggr

Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι απαραιτητο για την τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη ιστου.Ο ενισχυτης ιστου περιλαμβανει ολες τις απαραιτητες βαθμιδες για την ενισχυση του σηματος της κεραιας.Τοποθετειται οσο δυνατον πιο κοντα στην κεραια για να μην ενισχυει τον θορυβο που θα μπορουσε να δημιουργηθει εαν εμπαινε αρκετα πιο μακρια. Το τροφοδοτικο αντιθετως μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι (κοντα στην τηλεοραση συνηθως) οπου υπαρχει  παροχη 220v, και στελνει μεσω του ομοαξωνικου καλωδιου 24vDC συνηθως στον ενισχυτη ιστου.

----------


## christakosxo

το τροφοδοτικο με τον ενισχυτη ιστου συνδεεται με ενα καλωδιο ομοαξωνικο ! αρα το ενισχυμενο σημα της κεραιας μεταφερεται μεσα απο το ιδιο ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο που τροφοδοτειται ο ενισχυτης ιστου ;

----------


## ggr

Ακριβως, απλα μεσω φιλτρων διαχωριζεται το dc απο το σημα της κεραιας.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Aν  γράψεις  τί  θέλεις  πιο  συγκεκριμένα  θα   σε  βοηθήσουμε  καλλίτερα.

----------


## christakosxo

Για το ποσες τηλεορασεις θα συνδεσεις παιζει ρολο το τροφοδοτικο (ή ενισχυτης γραμμης οπως το λενε) ποσες εξοδους θα εχει σωστα ; αν θελω σε μια εξοδο να συνδεσω παραπανω TV ποια χαρακτηριστικα του τροφοδοτικου πρεπει να προσεξω ; Επισης για καθε τροφοδοτικο υπαρχει και ο αντιστοιχος ενισχυτης ιστου ή μπορουμε εναν ενισχυτη ιστου να τον συνδεσουμε ειτε  π.χ. σε τροφοδοτικο για δυο TV ειτε σε τροφοδοτικο  για παραπανω TV ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Φίλε μου τα έχεις πάρα πολύ σκόρπια στο μυαλό σου, ξεκίνα διαβάζοντας αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/cont...B1%CF%83%CE%B7

υγ.
δεν είναι απαραίτητο το τροφοδοτικό να βγάζει dc, κάποια βγάζουν ac

----------


## christakosxo

καλος ο οδηγος αλλα καποια πραγματα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα ! Οταν λεμε ενισχυτες γραμμης και κεντρικοι ενισχυτες (ετσι οπως πωλουνται στα καταστηματα) εννοουμε τα τροφοδοτικα για τους ενισχυτες οπως και στου ιστου ή οι ενισχυτες γραμμης και κεντρικοι συνδεονται μονοι τους χωρις να τοποθετηθει ενισχυτης στον ιστο ;

----------


## ggr

ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΥ  Αποτελειται απο τον ενισχυτη που μαπινει στον ιστο και το τροφοδοτικο που μπαινει στην τηλεοραση

ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ μπαινει συνηθως στο δωμα και περιλαμβανει ενσωματωμενο το τροφοδοτικο του. Εχει εξοδο μεγαλη σε DB ετσι ωστε να μπορει να τροφοδοτησει αρκετες μπριζες.

EΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ  αποτελειται απο τον ενισχυτη με το ενσωματωμενο τροφοδοτικο. Μπαινει συνηθως  μεσα στο σπιτι σε κεντρικες εγκαταστασεις οπου απο μια μπριζα θελουμε να τροφοδοτησουμε περισσοτερες τηλεορσαεις ετσι ωστε να αντισταθμιστουν οι απωλειες.

κοιτα και το παρακατω σχηματακι για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα


Untitled.png

----------


## aris k

Χρήστο. Πες. μας. τη θέλεις να κανείς. Για. Να σε βοηθήσουμε.  Και. Να. Πάρεις. Το. Σωστό. Υλικό. Για την εγκατάσταση. Που θέλεις

----------


## christakosxo

Γενικα ρωταω Αρη ! εμπλουτισμος γνωσεων !!   :Smile:   Ευχαριστω γιωργο ησουν κατανοητος !!  ειναι λαθος να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον ενισχυτη γραμμης σαν ενισχυτη κεντρικης εαν δεν θελω να στειλω σημα σε πολλες πριζες TV ; Γενικα χρησιμοποιειται ο ενισχυτης γραμμης στη θεση του κεντρικου ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχει να κάνει με την εγκατάσταση, ο γραμμής είναι αυτό που λέει μεσολαβεί στην γραμμή του rf σήματος και ενισχύει το σήμα.
Αλλά η ενίσχυση του όπως και η ευαισθησία του είναι "συνήθως" σχετικά μικρότερα από έναν ιστού 


Τώρα αν θα τον χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν ενισχυτή κεντρικής (που φυσικά γίνεται), έχει να κάνει με το αν σου φτάνει η ενίσχυσή του όπως και αν είναι κατάλληλο το σήμα στην είσοδο του (κεραία, καλώδια, περιοχή).

υγ.
όπως πρέπει να έχει προαναφερθεί και από τους άλλους συμφορουμίτες,
ο ιστού έχει την καλύτερη απόδοση διότι η εξασθένηση (λόγω των καλωδίων) είναι η μικρότερη δυνατή, μετά πάει ο κεντρικής που πρέπει να είναι σχετικά κοντά στην κεραία ή να χρησιμοποιηθεί και προενισχυτής (ή ιστού σαν προενισχυτής αν είναι αρκετά μακριά)

και τέλος ο γραμμής που είναι για να επιλύει προβλήματα εγκατάστασης ή βελτιώσεις

----------


## christakosxo

δηλαδη εαν δεν ειναι δυνατον να τοποθετηθει ο κεντρικος κοντα στην κεραια , καλο ειναι να βαζουμε τον ενισχυτη ιστου πρωτα και μετα στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου του ενισχυτη ιστου να συνδεουμε τον κεντρικο σωστα ;

----------


## SV1JRT

Να πώ και εγώ ένα "μυστικό" για τους ενυσχητές ιστού, μιας και έχω αντιμετοπίσει ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ με αυτούς.

 Ο ενυσχητής ιστού πρέπει να είναι ΠΟΛΥ -ΤΟ ΕΝΝΟΟ ΠΟΛΥ- ΚΑΛΗΣ ποιότητας -αρα ακριβότερος του κεντρικού- γιατι ο ενυσχητής γραμμής είναι ΠΟΛΥ ευαίσθητος στις ραδιοπαρεμβολές. Για την ακρίβεια, αν υπάρχει κοντά σας ραδιοερασιτέχνης, σε απόσταση τετραγώνου η και περισσότερο, είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ οτι θα χοροπηδάει η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση σας καθε φορά που θα πατάει το PTT για να μιλήσει. Εχω δεχτεί πάρα πολλά παράπονα απο γείτωνες που έχουν εναν μέτριας ποιοτητας ενυσχητη ιστού, που τους τον εγκατέστησε κάποιος ηλεκτρονικάρας κεραιάς και έχουν προβλήματα με τηνν εκπομπή μου. Φυσικά τα μηχανήματα μου είναι εργοστασιακά και μετρημένα να εκπέμπουν ΜΟΝΟ στις προβλεπόμενες συχνότητες.
 Και βέβαια, απο την στιγμή που είμαι ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ ραδιοερασιτέχνης, όλες οι απειλές απο τους γείτονες πέφτουν στο κενό.
 Είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ προβλημα που έβαλαν τον φτηνό ενυσχητη, επωμένος ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ πρέπει να ξαναπληρώσουν για να λύσουν το προβλημα τους.


.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όπως είπε και ο Σωτήρης ο ιστού φυσικά είναι ποιο ευαίσθητος στις παρεμβολές γιαυτό πρέπει να είναι σχετικά καλής ποιότητας.

Χρήστο όπως σου είπα και ποιο πάνω έχει να κάνει με τις ανάγκες της κάθε εγκατάστασης,
πχ. οι ιστού έχουν ποιο καλή ευαισθησία αλλά έχουν μικρότερη ισχύ εξόδου, οι κεντρικής έχουν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εξόδου αλλά έχουν την ίδια ή και μικρότερη ενίσχυση από τους ιστού.

Παράδειγμα: 
*ενισχυτής ιστού* με έξοδο 110dbuV και ενίσχυση 40db στα uhf, για να δώσει την μέγιστη έξοδό του θέλει είσοδο 110-40=*70dbuV* 
*ενισχυτής κεντρικής* με έξοδο 130dbuV και ενίσχυση 35db στα uhf, για να δώσει τα μέγιστα του θέλει είσοδο 130-35=*95dbuV* 

από τα παραπάνω μάλλον θα κατάλαβες πως κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική 
και έχει να κάνει με την εγκατάσταση και την περιοχή, αυτό που πρέπει να έχεις υπόψιν σου είναι πως σε κάθε πρίζα θα πρέπει να έχει το λιγότερο 55db και το μεγαλύτερο 85db (συνυπολογίζοντας απώλειες διέλευσης, καλωδίων, διακλαδώσεων κτλ.)


υγ.
Αν θα βάλεις ιστού για προενισχυτή πρέπει να έχει ρυθμιζόμενο gain

----------


## christakosxo

παιδια με τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη ιστου της mistral  http://postimg.org/image/iktr5mr2l/  τι αλλο τροφοδοτικο μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω εκτος απο το αντιστοιχο της mistral ;

----------


## christakosxo

γινεται στην ιδια κεραια με εναν απλο διακλαδωτη http://www.emimikos.gr/3020/ να συνδεσω εξωτερικα δύο ενισχυτες ιστου ; ( ο καθε ενισχυτης με το δικο του τροφοδοτικο για ξεχωριστη tv )

----------


## spinalgr1990

> παιδια με τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη ιστου της mistral  http://postimg.org/image/iktr5mr2l/  τι αλλο τροφοδοτικο μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω εκτος απο το αντιστοιχο της mistral ;



Εχω και εγω την ιδια απορια. Μου ειναι καμμενο μονο το τροφοδοτικο ενω ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορω να παρω τροφοδοτικο αλλης μαρκας και να δουλεψει;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Εχω και εγω την ιδια απορια. Μου ειναι καμμενο μονο το τροφοδοτικο ενω ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορω να παρω τροφοδοτικο αλλης μαρκας και να δουλεψει;



-Ναί  μπορείς  αρκεί  να  ταιριάζει  η  τάση  εξόδου  και  βέβαια  να  είναι  καλής  ποιότητας  να  έχει  καλά  φίλτρα  αποκοπής  της  ραδιοσυχνότητας  (RF)  απο  την  βαθμίδα  συνεχούς  τάσης  (DC)  άλλωστε  το  ίδιο  συμβαίνει  με  τους  ενισχυτές  κεντρικής,  η  είσοδος  που  έχουν  με  παροχή  συνεχούς  τάσης  συνήθως  24ν.  τροφοδοτεί   οποιαδήποτε  κεραία  με  ενεργό  δίπολο.

----------

